

Why the Basis of the Universe Isn’t Matter or Energy—It’s Data - edw519
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/02/mf_gleick_qa/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
donnyg107
This is pretty interesting. It seems we struck gold with the invention of the
internet if information is as important and fundamental as this author says it
is. I am hesitant to buy in though, as I still see information as the thing
which depicts and explains matter and energy. Twitter and facebook shows us
about people, bloomberg shows us about businesses. The information is near
nothing without the substance it stands for. Still, We developed math beyond
the concrete, so I think this guy might be onto something big. And like math,
if we can shape the constructs into something applicable, like calculus to
dynamics, this sort of thing can be very useful beyond the purely academic.

